# Im going to Start Reporting Unlicensed Contractors & Hacks



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

I am so fed up with the Market now and the unlicensed guys out there. 

I see these guys all the time. No company, no insurance, usually work out of minivans, or non commercial vehicles. Its sick. My overhead expense to run a legitimate business is killing me meanwhile these guys have next to nothing. EFFFF this.....


From now on, Im going to have my building Department on Speed Dial and report everything i see. Any Hacks I see, any job site without permits, im going to call it in. Seriously. Im tired of losing bids to low ballers & Hacks. 

All all us Licensed guys come together and start reporting, do you know how much more work we could possibly get?


Who's With me? 

Spread the Word...

Some may argue , they are just trying to make a living, well hell, so am I , go get your s h i t and bid fairly.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

So today was a good day!?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Tin's gonna yell cause you swore quite ingeniously i might add:clap:


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Huh ?


----------



## CSB (Nov 17, 2007)

Every time we see a competitor whom we don't recognize, we search their name in the registrar of contractors and report them if they are unlicensed. We couldn't care less if we lose a job to one since these kinds of contractors don't know anything about running a business and will go broke quickly and if the homeowner is price shopping we don't want to waste our time with them, but shady contractors hurt everyone in the industry. I feel no sympathy towards homeowners who know the contractor is unlicensed, uninsured, whatever but choose to use them anyhow because they are the cheapest, but for the folks who really don't know better (typically the elderly) I feel terrible for them when they get taken by unethical contractors.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

CSB said:


> I feel no sympathy towards homeowners who know the contractor is unlicensed, uninsured, whatever but choose to use them anyhow because they are the cheapest, but for the folks who really don't know better (typically the elderly) I feel terrible for them when they get taken by unethical contractors


Amen.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm not yelling, but Nathan might. :whistling:

There's just not a lot of point in ratting out every Tom Dick and Harry you think might be a bit shady. That's a lot of wheel-spinning for a little bit of :smartass:

Better to focus on a rep for good work, and the good clients will gravitate to you. I have no signage on my van, nor do I advertise, but work is pretty steady. I guess you'd be calling my projects in? Surprise, they are all permitted and contracted as appropriate. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey for laughs call the DPOR and ask them if it's ok to work whilst your license is being processed. Mines taken over 2 months to turn up. I ain't been able to do anything other than silly little jobs for the last 2 months yet they will tell you it's ok and even if you get caught nothing will happen as they ain't got the staff to deal with it. I grassed up 2 unlicensed contractors and one who employes illegals and guess what. They didn't do nothing. There's so many jobs going on around here with no permits and they are getting away with it. The only permit I have seen on a job lately was the last one I built a deck at. 

Get this though. Have a Familey member who works at permit office. Never pulls any permits on any of his work he has done to his house. Tell me that the only people who get the permit office involved are idiots. Tells me not to waste my time as nothing will ever come of it if I'm caught.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> There's just not a lot of point in ratting out every Tom Dick and Harry you think might be a bit shady. That's a lot of wheel-spinning for a little bit of :smartass:
> 
> Better to focus on a rep for good work, and the good clients will gravitate to you. I have no signage on my van, nor do I advertise, but work is pretty steady. I guess you'd be calling my projects in? Surprise, they are all permitted and contracted as appropriate. :thumbsup:


Ditto for me too....couldn't agree more. I'm too busy to worry what others are doing.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

CSB said:


> ......... I feel no sympathy towards homeowners who know the contractor is unlicensed, uninsured, whatever...........



What's more fun is when you hear of a HO who hires a hack then stiffs him in the end....... legally.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

While your anger is justified that will do you know good. It's similar to the China mentality; if a manufacturing plant has a guy who breaks a leg they have a billion people in line starving for work. In contracting it's the same, you could make it a full time job calling these guys in and it wouldn't even put a dent in it. They will be bidding within hours of getting caught. That's a dog that dont hunt!

Municipalities are understaffed and funding is down so even that's working against you.

Instead, focus your energy on solving the problem within your own organization and use your integrity as entrepreneurial judo against them. We all deal with this, heck, I deal with this daily. 

It's ok though. I smile and just keep focusing on my customer because my customers demand a master plumber who is insured and professional. To the unlicensed and uninsured guy his type of customer is NOT my my interest.

Pay no attention to it because that branch bares no fruit. You have it in you to develop a solution that doesn't require you to spend time on others. Find that solution and your business will do well. 

Remember something, the guy that buys a $5 cup of coffee every day is not the same guy who buys a .69 cup of coffee at the gas station. Every time you focus on others it takes focus away on the things that matter.

Again, it sucks and we all hate it. Just let it go and build your business.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

svronthmve said:


> Ditto for me too....couldn't agree more. I'm too busy to worry what others are doing.


Ditto for me too.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

As I was discussing with my supplier, the real problem is all the contractors who don't know how to operate a business profitably.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

If you don't have anything better to do than to rat others out, find another job. I don't have time to do the things I need to do.

I would also say this, the Bible has great advice, whether or not you believe it to be true. It says that you need to make sure that you have the 2 x 4 out of your own eye before you go around telling people they have a little saw dust in theirs. There is much that you do wrong that others could point the finger at. I would be careful going in this direction.

Unless you are perfect...If that's the case, rat away.

Just remember: "Snitches get stitches"


----------



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have been here long enough to maybe share a story about someone trying to get me in trouble " anonymously". When they were the one in fact who was not legal and how that backfired..


----------



## CSB (Nov 17, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> If you don't have anything better to do than to rat others out, find another job. I don't have time to do the things I need to do.


It takes fewer than five minutes to look up a contractor and report unlicensed/illegal activity. I'll happily take five minutes out of my schedule to ensure consumers as well as the integrity of my industry are being protected. Yes, some continue to operate after being reported. But having seen the ROC shut jobs down on the spot I know that it works. If you don't feel the need to report illegal activity, that's your prerogative; I gain equity, be it directly or indirectly, by ensuring the people working in my industry are doing so legally.



> Just remember: "Snitches get stitches"


Playground platitudes have no place in the business world.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I think how you feel about this topic, depends on what and how much it cost's to operate and be licensed legally in each poster's individual state. It 's not a moral issue at all. :no: It's a business thing. Most homeowner's don't know or care about licenses. So sometimes the playing field has to be leveled.:thumbup:

I think Baretta say's it best.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

barry1219 said:


> I have been here long enough to maybe share a story about someone trying to get me in trouble " anonymously". When they were the one in fact who was not legal and how that backfired..














Sir Mixalot said:


> I think Baretta say's it best.


Props to Sammy Davis Jr. too, for singing that. :thumbsup:


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

I never knew that was Sammy that sang that.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

People who know what they want and demand quality usually know how much it costs. Sounds like your marketing to the wrong clientèle.

If your really that concerned with convincing clients that "your the man", just type up a pamphlet explaining this pain your suffering and include it in all your proposals. Probably be a better use of your time don't you think.

Are far as turning them in...around here it ain't too necessary.
More and more towns are getting pretty aggressive and are catching these guys regularly. 

A friend of mine last week thought he could get away with a sidewalk job - in and out in a day and got nailed the following day when the inspector noticed it replaced. This guy got hardcore a sprayed big green x's over all the blocks and made him remove it when he checked the permit log. This was an 8 yard pour 

This town also slams you with a 1G fine for getting caught , which they conveniently reduce to tree-fidy and and smack you a double permit fee 

Funny this is, one town over don't give a chit and won't do a thing, yet others throw you to the sharks. My county has 50 different muni's to navigate and it definitely gets frustrating to deal with.

Lots of politics involved here too,...I've lived in the same town 46 years and you tell you some stories :whistling


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

Here in Maryland very few builders or HOs are concerned with licenses only insurance. i got more work with cards that had NO license number than I ever did WITH it. Guys come down from PA and do everything from drywall to 3 story decks without a license. Guys come here from Delaware and do the same. Try to work in Delaware without licenses,bonds and county permits for all 3(yeah 3) counties...forget it. Nowdays if you DO have a license here the customer knows you'll want paid like an American and they'll call the hacks or illegals.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

Was spending time the other night with someone from the building department. So I started giving him an ear full about this and that. He told me what to do and how to take care of it. 

I then said I have better things to do. He egged me on to make the complaint. I told him I just didn't want to anymore. 

Although one of my complaints is against a big builder who cuts margins as hard as he can and gets away with following no rules. As well as the use of illegal labor blah blah blah..... The builder is developing lots in my backyard. I've been taking lots of photos over the years and have a big collection. I told him I'll just say nothing or wait till I need some ammo to go after him. My dumpy neighborhood is at odds with certain people because we don't mesh well with th 1.5 million dollar homes next door. He told me they are trying to nail the developer but really can't without people making complaints.


----------



## olligator (Nov 23, 2007)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I don't care about you guys but after today I am going to become a unlicensed, uninsured hack. Have fun while I undercut you all and get rich doing it


LOL have fun starving on negative margin for the craigslist bathrooms!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*Failed Effort..*

From past experience, it's not worth the effort turning in hacks. Several years ago I had a client who got burned by a hack, for $30,000. They fired the hack, hired me to complete the job. A year later, the hack filed lawsuit against the client asking for the rest of his money as "we had a contract", and filed suit against me "for taking away work from him".

Went to trial, the judge ruled in favor of the hack, and awarded him $100,000 in payments and damages as "a contract is a contract". 

I went to trial, and the case against me was dismissed. The hack, who is not licensed, is still operating in the area. I was out for the high costs of hiring an attorney. 

I complained to the State and was told "they only pursue action against licensed contractors", so it's a dead end issue. Maybe karma will get these people in the end.

During the trial, the phrase "snitches get ditches" was said to me outside the courtroom, but "it's only words"...

Later..

:sad:


----------



## thecabinetguy (Jun 4, 2012)

CSB said:


> ...but shady contractors hurt everyone in the industry.
> 
> ...but for the folks who really don't know better (typically the elderly) I feel terrible for them when they get taken by unethical contractors.


I could not agree more! For a lot of elderly on a budget who need a new roof or are trying to sell their house and need renovations to get it up to code, these hacks are seriously hurting people. Especially if those taken advantage of have to pay someone else to fix the work. My father spent his entire life trying to build a good business and good name as a contractor, and he taught me the difference between someone who does a good job and someone who just does a job. Maybe it's my work ethic learned from him but it really gets my craw when I see this stuff happening.


----------



## thecabinetguy (Jun 4, 2012)

RenaissanceR said:


> I complained to the State and was told "they only pursue action against licensed contractors", so it's a dead end issue. Maybe karma will get these people in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> :sad:


Absolutely brutal.


----------



## nycres (Jul 3, 2012)

Stumbled on this thread from a google search. We are in NYC and our landlord has what we are 99% sure are unlicensed roofing contractors on the roof as I type (we are pretty sure because he cuts corners, used unlicensed workers for other projects, and the guys are in two completely unmarked plain white vans).

We can see the license plate # on one van but there are no other markings. And they may be done today or tomorrow. Is there any point is reporting this to 311? I looked up how to check the license number in NYC but a license PLATE is not good enough.

In the scheme of things it may not matter but we suspect down the road the roof leak will start up again because the work is not being done properly.

Kent


----------

